# Radar Detector



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Anybody here with extensive experience in radar detectors? Recently purchased a Uniden R1 and I've been wating to hardwire it to my car. I got zero experience on this area but I wanted to do it myself. Tried researching for a tutorial for R1 but just found some general hardwiring instructions. According to this article, I only need Hardwire cable, T-Tap and Add-a-Circuit kit. The instructions seem pretty legit but I wanted thoughts from someone here who actually tried it. 

Hope you can share the steps with me. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've used them starting with one I built from scratch in the late 60s, but I've always assumed you bought a total installation (Expensive) or a plug into a 12V source or a totally portable battery operated one.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Corday said:


> I've used them starting with one I built from scratch in the late 60s, but I've always assumed you bought a total installation (Expensive) or a plug into a 12V source or a totally portable battery operated one.


First of all, building a radar detector from scratch is pretty awesome!

By total installation you mean? (Sorry, not familiar with it).
Yes, I can always plug it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Escort Max Ci 360 Radar Detector, $3,500 + cost of installation which varies with vehicle. This type of detector is commonly called "Remote" since it's not visible.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Corday said:


> Escort Max Ci 360 Radar Detector, $3,500 + cost of installation which varies with vehicle. This type of detector is commonly called "Remote" since it's not visible.


Oh right. Thanks!


----------

